# My debut single as a guitarist



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Roadside Scarecrow released their first single recently, and it made it's local radio debut tonight on Q104.3FM Halifax. Real sassy Tele tones inside.

https://roadsidescarecrow1.bandcamp..._tElMYdbIst5UbS_RlkzMMyduiP20qN7MpLgrxRpZ7b0U


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Kick ass god damn fuckin song; I like it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

For those curious about gear: Classic 50s Fender Esquire w/ Broadcaster pickup -> Drivetrain OD -> TS808 Tube screamer clone -> Garagetone Axle Grease Delay -> Twin Reverb turned up!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nicely done, congrats!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Twin Reverb turned up = no need for radio. Just open windows and we all can hear it! The last time I used my Twin Reverb on a job, (135W master volume) the piano player complained it was too loud. 

I hadn't even powered up yet. All hail The Mighty Twin!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Lots of Tele twang !!!! I like it. Congrats. Sounds very good.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT! 

Congrats to you and the band!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool! Nice job.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great job ! I saw your post on FB so I listened in when it played . Congrats !


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great song. Nice licks! Congrats to you guys!


----------

